# Interesting rigging lesson learned!



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

So based on advice on this forum, I learned the Albright knot and used Power Pro braid (50#) as backing for my new supper copper set up.

After tying the Albright knot, i decided to add a drop of super glue (something else I read on a post here), and promptly discovered that super glue disolves Power Pro braided line weakening it to almost nothing! 

Didn't see that coming!

So, no more super glue for me. The Albright knot by itself works great.


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Very interesting, indeed!


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Add a section of mono between the braid and copper. This way you can see and feel as the mono wears down and replace small sections of it. I added 30 ft of 50 lb to ALL of my copper setups that have braid for backing. I did this because I lost 3 copper lines last year due to the braid failing at the planer release. I also lost 2 off shore boards so this was an expensive lesson. Had zero issues this year...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Yeah that.......

I run a 15 ft section of 30 mono between my braid backing an copper as well, Same for my cores.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

fishfly said:


> Add a section of mono between the braid and copper. This way you can see and feel as the mono wears down and replace small sections of it. I added 30 ft of 50 lb to ALL of my copper setups that have braid for backing. I did this because I lost 3 copper lines last year due to the braid failing at the planer release. I also lost 2 off shore boards so this was an expensive lesson. Had zero issues this year...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Half hitch rubberband to braid and put rubberband in planer clip 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

SalmonBum said:


> Yeah that.......
> 
> I run a 15 ft section of 30 mono between my braid backing an copper as well, Same for my cores.


Are you running braided for backing and adding the mono just so you dont have strip all your braid line or what?


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a thought, I run at least 100' of mono on my long coppers between the copper and braid backing. If you run too short of mono you get your board (tx-44) to close to all the weight of the setup and will cause your board to get sunk on a big fish. Also if you add a clip on weight of any kind you want a good distance between that weight and your board.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Are you guys still adding mono with churches vice clips.

I have beenn just using braid to copper.
With out issues. 
What is the advantage of using mono

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Timber said:


> Are you running braided for backing and adding the mono just so you dont have strip all your braid line or what?


The mono acts as a shock cord since the braid and copper to not stretch. It also allows you to clip the board to the mono and not only hold better, but the Power Pro will not break in the release with no notice. I have not had good luck with braid in any type of release for salmon over the long run so we add the mono for these reasons.


----------

